# Niche for enterprising types



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

i'm not female but am poor/cheap i shop thriftstores and get white pants to wear there. i bought a loose white cotton shirt and 3 feet of velcro to sew in place of the buttons. the shirt/beesuit top is one of my winter projects.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Don't get me wrong Summer, I love the Gi too (and have been known to race to the bedroom to change when friends drop over on my book-on-the-couch day so I don't look weird watering plants ready for sparring ). Very comfortable to be sure. But for beekeeping I prefer a different fit and lighter weight material (sturdy grapplingwear would just be too hot for me beekeeping in the CO sun). I get all my stings on my hands and forearms, and pretty few even there. So I use comfortable, lighter clothing from secondhand stores. Pro beeks might need more serious sting protection for tearing through 50 hives in a couple hours, but I've never yet been stung through light cotton pants or lightweight Carhartts. Additionally I keep bees in suburban areas and the less I look like I'm handing Ebola the more I think people feel comfortable with bees in their neighborhoods .


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

summer1052 said:


> I am female, <deleted>, 5'-3", and <deleted> pounds. Summer



Aw, come on! Don't be shy I usually just wear jeans and a t-shirt, and tuck the veil into the neck of the shirt. I used to wear shorts and sandals, but that just got too adventurous!


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Even when I lived in the CO sunshine, I covered up. Red head+high altitude sun = smell of bacon frying . . . 

Since I've been warned AHB can be an issue, I wanted to cover up, besides the sun issues. Still hoping someone with a sewing machine and access to suppliers would think it's a great niche to fill.

Lyons, eh? Been there many times. Lived in Littleton about 40 years or so. Looking forward to a lack of shoveling this winter. Better you than me! 

Carhartt and Dickies, etc., have similar sizing problems. (Who buys the most? Ergo, who are they made for? Not, I.) And it's the wrong time of year to be buying white jeans. 

When I grow up, I want to be taller. Ah well. I'll settle for richer.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I wear white painter's pants. They're loose fitting and have plenty of pocket space. Mine cover my sneakers. I've only had one bee crawl up my leg and sting me on the 
............knee. 2nd hand white long sleeve (sometimes t-shirt) veil and I'm set to go.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

If I could find any pair of bee pants that were long enough I'd be thrilled. They don't seem to make anything with a 34" inseam that isn't a size XL waist! With the leg straps around my coveralls, they pop up over the top of my boots the first time I bend over. So far, the ladies haven't found that ***** in my armor. Yet!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

If AHB is present then "sting proof" would be tops on my list regardless of the size of my operation.

The best suits out there IMO are Golden Bee and Ultra Breeze (see magnetman on this forum). They have many sizes and can be altered as needed. I had a local seamstress "tailor" mine for better fit for not too much $$.

The added benefit to both these suits is that they are mesh and breath extremely well. In hot climates this a a BIG plus. You can feel the slightest breeze.

They are spendy. but worth every penny.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I would have to ditto what Sundance said. Living in Tejas it would kill you to wear heavy material like that in the summer. Get a Golden Bee Suit, it's AHB rated and your <deleted> size should be about two hundred dollars. Order now so you won't be caught in the spring rush.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Where can one find this fine product? Can't find it by Googling...


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Here is the first thread about the Golden Bee Products Suit. The contact info is not good in this old thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205033&highlight=Golden+Bee+Suit

For current info;

Golden Bee Products
3524 Hwy 43 North
Picayune, Miss. 39466
601-799-5660


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks BB. They don't have a website ? Is there a suit without the veil? I like my hat/veil combo and would prefer just a suit if I got one... My jeans and canvas shirt do get awfully hot!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Nope, no web site. I guess you could leave the veil off if you wanted to... there's always options.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Just had a flash of Bruce Lee in work boots smashing the bad guys!! Aren't you spossed to be bare foot in them Gi's?

Why is white so important? I ain't ever figured that one out yet. That's got me stumped with painters too? Guess it must just bee a fashion statement?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Bizzybee said:


> Why is white so important? I ain't ever figured that one out yet. That's got me stumped with painters too? Guess it must just bee a fashion statement?



You mean for bees or for martial arts ? Martial artists use white to signify innocence, either that of the child (or beginner), or of the person whose skills are so developed that they have returned to innocence through study (the black belt frayed to white).


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Ben Brewcat said:


> You mean for bees or for martial arts ? Martial artists use white to signify innocence, either that of the child (or beginner), or of the person whose skills are so developed that they have returned to innocence through study (the black belt frayed to white).


Huh, my gi is black, or at least it use to be. It's so old and worn it's lite gray now. But then I never claimed to be innocent.  (The black belt frayed to white) Yes it has and it's also gotten shorter in the last couple of years. 

Jim


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

*Why painters wear white*

"Why is white so important? I ain't ever figured that one out yet. That's got me stumped with painters too? Guess it must just bee a fashion statement?"

Because MOST paint painters use is white, close to white or at least a light color. Light paint on dark clothes would show up and look dirty and unprofessional. I painted while going to school. I use to wonder the same thing.

-Rob


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I discovered that medical scrubs work great with my bee jacket. They are very lightweight and cool over jeans and come in tall sizes so no problem with exposed ankles. They cost less than $20 a pair, delivered, which sure beats the $60 prices on dedicated "beewear" bottoms.
They also come in lots of colors and prints for those who really want to make a fashion statement in the beeyard.
Sheri


----------

